# New version of DVD Profiler released on Feb 11th. (Version 2.1.0.)



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

http://www.dvdprofiler.com/ivs/index.html

Version 2.1.0

*New Features*

New Connection Troubleshooting Guide helps analyze and correct connection issues 
New elements available in skins for sort title and box set contents 
New genre - Martial Arts 
New sort option - by Genre 
New option to make sort titles private, allowing local customization without locking. See Tools->Options->Defaults 
New feature - Reviews 
Write and contribute reviews for DVDs in your collection 
Browse reviews written by others for DVDs in your collection, and prospective purchases from the Add DVD->Preview dialog 
Submit comments on existing reviews - positive, negative, or removal request 
Mark reviewers as a "favorite", so their reviews show in the review list first 
Sort reviews by date, reviewer, review, or by their score 
Ignore reviews by any reviewer

*Enhancements*

Comparison skin now shows differences in sort title, easter eggs, and box set contents 
New options to select all, select none in Refresh Updated Profiles dialog 
To prevent lost work, the program no longer allows saving over included reports/skins 
Skins now display Overview and Easter Eggs with 
in place of returns. 
Wish List Priority and Production Year sorts now sort secondarily by Title, ascending 
The Tools->Options->Utilities->Repair option now clears collection numbers from Ordered and Wish List 
The Add DVD window is now resizable, and will remember its size and position 
Collection list titles may now be formatted with appended articles - "Matrix, The" instead of "The Matrix". See Tools->Options->Display 
Setting a review no longer causes a collection requery 
Actor name/role columns are now resizable 
Regular image resize is smoother, and high quality image resize is faster. 
Report property "Justification" replaces "Center Text", allowing right-justification of text 
Report option to show $0 prices as $0 rather than blank 
Title listing in Add DVD dialog now shows titles with reformatted articles, if selected 
New skin option to replace " as " between actor and role 
Skins tag "SIDES" now supports "F

*Bug Fixes*

New alternate connection method resolves connectivity issues reported in 2.0.0 
Corrected issue downloading high-quality scans reported in 2.0.0 
Delete title option prompted for wrong title to delete in some cases 
Box sets generated error when downloading profile update 
Images in reports printed solid black occasionally 
Region 0 not showing correctly on skins 
Box set profiles with manually added DVDs no longer include them while contributing 
After editing, menu option for personalize incorrectly remained disabled 
Comparison skin incorrectly showed first region only 
Localization not used when editing a skin, nor when doing a profile preview/compare 
"PREFIX" attribute not working for PURCHDATE, PURCHPAID in skins 
Newly added "from scratch" titles not showing until restart or filter change 
Editing a title so that it no longer met filter settings caused erroneous display 
Preview option not working in Add By UPC for localized DVDs 
Negative collection numbers are no longer allowed. 
"Die" is now considered an article only when the program is running in German 
My Profiler download is now available 
Adjustments to the proxy handling for default internet connection style 
Duplicate key error fixed in Add DVD window, when removing a title and adding it again 
Preview button not active when adding a localized DVD by UPC 
Refresh Updated Profiles list now sorts by Sort Title 
Closing the program while starting downloads resulted in an error 
Collection number entry now restricts to valid range 
My Profiler interaction now functional with alternate internet connection 
Fixed error in parental control which allowed localized DVDs to be displayed in Add By UPC 
Fixed error in parental control which allowed hidden titles to be added in Add By UPC 
XML export now uses localized ratings 
Edits to actor list now show immediately 
Corrected duplicate accelerator key in DVD menu 
Corrected issue which caused first contribution attempt to fail intermittently 
External HTML editor parameter is now quoted 
Lock indicators now show for custom skins 
Rating now localized in updated profile preview 
Fixed remaining issue with edited profiles causing duplicate entries in the collection list 
More debug code to help track down the NT crash. If you experience this crash, please run the program with /debuglog and send us the debuglog.txt file for analysis 
Corrected error when clicking on actor list with no actors present 
Failed contributions no longer marked as contributed 
Clicking on "Front" and "Back" links corrected 
Disabling parental control for session did not allow adding adult DVDs 
Moving DVD to another collection type not showing until requery or restart 
Newly added DVDs did not have region and locality set correctly 
Profile change previews did not flag sort title changes 
Lower ASCII characters no longer exported in XML


----------

